

Historians Reassess Battle of Agincourt - mgenzel
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/25/world/europe/25agincourt.html?em

======
RiderOfGiraffes
History is written by the victors, and they will always exaggerate. More,
Shakespeare was writing for the Hollywood of his day, and who would trust
Hollywood for historical accuracy? Consider "Pearl Harbor", "Enigma", "A
Beautiful Mind", or the worst, "U-571". Each of these is an absolute travesty,
defended as "It's only entertainment!"

How can you trust Shakespeare to tell the truth about odds of 5 to 1? Why is
it a surprise that it was closer to even?

